# Repair Manual for a Troy Built Trimmer/Brushcutter



## Cutting up a storm (Jun 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a repair manual for a TB490BC Model......or can anyone tell me how to get the clutch off the shaft so that I can remove the housing that has the pull cord inside. ...I am trying to figure out why the pull cord will not spring back inside after I have pulled it.....I suspect a broken spring return though I can't get to the piece to check it....any Help out there?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

follow this link, it has the manual you can print.
Owner's Manual - TROYBILT Line Trimmers/Weedwackers, Gas TB490BC, 41ADT49C063 - ManageMyLife.com


----------

